# cheap cigarettes



## elokupa (Aug 11, 2008)

ok this only really applies in europe unless they have a big difference in the price of cigarettes between states.

you also need some cash to start this off.

ok so lets says your in spain. barely any tax on cigarettes, buy a box of 200 (thats all you can take over the border legally unless you like tax). smuggling them is piss easy as they dont have border control anymore.

so now youre in france where ciggies are much more expensive, just sell them a pack each at a euro or 2 more than you bought them. youll sell the whole box in minutes. (as long as you sell them cheaper than the shops ofc)

i had 3 cartons and they were all sold within 30 mins leaving me with 45euros PROFIT.

if youre ever in the vicinity of luxembourg it might be worth a visit, they have no tax on cigs there apparently..


----------



## Mouse (Aug 11, 2008)

Delaware doesn't tax smokes. lots of people around here go to Del. and buy a bunch of cartons and bring them back to PA or MD to sell them. 

I steal cartons from work on occasion. But only for my personal use. I've thought about selling them but I don't care. Gotta love working at a gas station on 3rd shift. everything is fair game.


----------



## vagabond (Aug 14, 2008)

the cigarette tax in michigan is a bitch. it's a good thing i'm only a social smoker or i'd be destitute. 
oh wait...


----------



## JH282 (Aug 17, 2008)

In VA, you can buy cigarettes cheaper than what vendors in Boston and NY pay for bulk.


----------



## Dameon (Aug 17, 2008)

Indian reservations are always a good place to get tax-free cigarettes.

And awesome fireworks.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 18, 2008)

I didn't know about the reservation thing. exreamly cheap smokes. wow, the goverment just wont stop with trying to kill those people off, will they?


----------



## ben-david (Sep 4, 2008)

packs are all about $10 each in NY, virtually anywhere in the US you can get them cheaper and I'm sure you could sell them real fast at $5 each on the street.


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Dec 26, 2008)

in iowa, you can get two packs of pall malls for about 5 bucks. I just roll them. its cheaper and the papers don't have that shit that makes them burn longer. etc etc. a pouch of bugler or top here is 2 bucks flat. at the local tobacco outlet.


----------



## EliV (Dec 27, 2008)

Is it sad that I would kill for a $25 carton? I smoke Turkish Royals most of the time and at the discount tobacco place they want $40 for a carton, so you can imagine that cigarettes make me broke-r most of the time, not to mention that I have to pay part of the rent for the house I have with my two roommates...


----------



## katiehabits (Dec 27, 2008)

if you buy smokes in the us & take them to canada they are WAY cheaper i know some folks who do that in van......


----------



## dVEC (Dec 27, 2008)

I see cats slingin' Newports and Reds on the streets in NYC all the time. They make BANK, but the cops are wise to it so you gotta be slick...


----------



## brute (Dec 31, 2008)

$25 cartons are all over so-california swap meets, brought in from mexico

rolling is far cheapr, 10-15 for a tin a drum? 
thank god for mexico


----------



## GutterMax (Jan 7, 2009)

anyone know of the rez near olympia, wa where they sell cartons for $10-15? apparently they manufactuer the smokes on the rez so they can sell em cheaper.


----------



## mkirby (Mar 18, 2009)

Want cheap cigarettes? Hit up your local gutter or ashtray.


----------



## Angela (Mar 18, 2009)

mkirby said:


> Want cheap cigarettes? Hit up your local gutter or ashtray.



I don't think snipes count as cheap cigarettes but in some places you can almost find enough of them to support a nicotine habit. I've found alot of barely smoked ones at bars around Portland that look like someone only took a puff or two and then put it in the ashtray. Hey, I guess obnoxious hipsters who can afford to buy cigarettes they don't really smoke *are* good for something


----------



## IAmTheEndOf (Mar 18, 2009)

in north carolina, smokes aren't too bad. recently Reds have gone up to $5 something with tax. Usually i buy Buglers or Bali Shag. Buglers are less than $2 and the Bali are like $2.89, Bali Shags are way better and for a Tin it's actually 10 cents cheaper for shags then buglers. personally i just think the Halfzware Shag is a better type of tobacco than bugler, but to each his own. But you pay $2 for 40-50 papers and enough tobacco to cover that... that's a hell of a lot better then paying twice as much for half the amount


----------



## mkirby (Mar 19, 2009)

Rollies are always a better deal. Give me a two dollar bag of top over some six dollar marbs any day.


----------



## chooch352 (Feb 27, 2011)

51.00 dollars a carton here in north Fkorida.


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (Feb 27, 2011)

i'm sure most folx know about this already, but you can save tons of money buying large bulk "pipe" tobacco like Red Cap or Largo, and a pack of top 100 count papers.


----------



## stonedwonderer (Feb 27, 2011)

In Portland i would buy gift cards from the junkies at 50 cent on the $ and get a carton and sell them for 3 a pack


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Feb 27, 2011)

GutterMax said:


> anyone know of the rez near olympia, wa where they sell cartons for $10-15? apparently they manufactuer the smokes on the rez so they can sell em cheaper.



yea man i went there and they throw out hundreds of filterless cigarettes in thier dumpster... its near aberdeen. went there and had a tin can filled with filterless smokes didnt last me long cause i was generous with em with the street kids in oly.


----------



## stonedwonderer (Mar 1, 2011)

I dome smoke cigs and would also re roll snipes and sell them to home bums


----------



## Matt aka Sparks (Mar 1, 2011)

I buy an 8oz bag of McClintock Tobacco and a couple of cartons of tubes and that shit lasts me all month. $20 bucks all together.


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Mar 1, 2011)

i stopped buying my cigarettes in the united states a long time ago.

i order them online from foreign countries. usually European or Russian. there are a variety of sites that you can buy from. you can get all major brands. 

the catch is you aren't pay our ridiculous fucking taxes so depending on what part of the country you live in its cheaper even with shipping.

i looked it up and i get a carton of camel blues (lights) for 35 bucks. i'm sure if you look around there are even cheaper sites. 

show me a place in the united states that still sells a carton of camels that cheap. especially in the north!!!!


----------



## vagabond719r (Mar 9, 2011)

Cheap cigs? Hell, Top is over $4 nowadays. That's fucked!


----------



## chooch352 (Mar 9, 2011)

also a can of top tobacco is 51.00 also here in starke fl.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree (Dec 10, 2013)

Cigs are ridiculously priced all over Canada. For premium brands you're looking at 12-$15 a pack! I don't even want to know how many packs I'd get for $15 Canadian down south.

On a more helpful note: if you come to Canada and didn't think to stock up on marley reds or whatever your brand is, after you're done kicking yourself in the ass repeatedly for it head down to the native reservations and you can get tax free cigs for about $4 a pack. You also don't pay tax on gasoline there either. Also, big cities like Toronto and Vancouver (probably others too) tend to have a huge supply of bootlegged cigs. I call them 'mob smokes'. They're actually pretty decent too. Only thing, you have to not look like a cop and sometimes you have to keep asking before Mr. Chinaman will admit to having them. Also, the places that usually sell then don't legally sell cigs. Example: I used to get mine from two different stores when I lived in Toronto, one was a florist and the other a butcher. Basically either go in and ask or ask around and get pointed in the right direction. Oh, and if you do indeed come here bring some of everything except weed, that's the only thing in Canada that's relatively inexpensive.

Hope this helped.


----------

